# Circuito comparador



## mmdiazl (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola compañeros y amigos, otra ves necesito de su ayuda, como les comente yo estoy aprendiendo, y ahora me han dejado una tarea de diseñar el circuito que se muestra en la imagen adjunta, es un comparador, pero en realidad lo que necesito es que alguien me diga como funciona el circuito en general osea como entra la señal y como sale, como funciona el comparador, el decodificador,el 555, el presentador dentro del circuito, porque me estan pidiendo que lo arme y lo explique y yo para ser sincero no se nada de esto, estoy aprendiendo y un proyecto de estos es mucho para mi.

Si alguien entiende como funciona el circuito que yo les muestro en la imagen adjunta y cree que puede postear un mensaje dando un breve explicacion se lo agradecere.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola mmdiazl, para comenzar creo que el circuito tiene mal puesto el nombre, tu lo llamas circuito_analogica, pero es netamente digital. La información que yo te puedo dar es muy poca pero espero que te sirva y que alguien la complemente.

El circuito formado por el CI LM555 es el encargado de alimentar el circuito con pulsos de reloj, los cuales si te fijas bien van multiplicados con el resultado A=B de una de las salidas del comparador, no se bien como funcionan los comparadores, pero por lo que veo en el circuito, la salida A=B sera ata osea, toma el valor de uno, cuando A y B sean iguales, sin importar si ambas son uno o cero, desde que sean iguales esta salida se activa.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el valor de A=B se niega antes de ir a la compuerta AND, para luego ser multiplicada con el bit que halla en el pin 3 del LM555. El contador 74192 no lo he utilizado pero por lo que puedo ver, funciona con flancos de subida, es decir, cuando la multiplicacion de A=B*pin 3 LM55, de uno el contador avanzara un digito en la cuenta. El contador 74192 tiene 4 salidas, que son la representacion BCD del numero que se vera en el display de 7 segmentos, es facil darse cuenta que estas salidas corresponden a las entradas B del comparador 7485, pero yo nose cual es el proceso que lleva a cabo el comparador cuando recibe estos bits.

La otra parte del circuito son los decodificadores 7447, que tienen como entrada los 4 bits de la representacion de un numero escrito en decimal y lo traduce a una combinacion de 7 bits que van a parar a un visualizador de 7 segmentos. Para resaltar que el 7447 tiene salidas bajas, es decir, que cuando una salida esta activa toma el valor cero, por lo tanto debe ir conectado a un display anodo comun, lo cual se ve claramente en el diagrama.

Sobra decir que el circuito con el LM555 es un astable y que se controla a traves de los tiempos de carga y descarga del capacitor de 47 uF, que estan controlados por las resistencias del circuito, en esta misma pagina en la seccion de tutoriales podras encontrar información mas detalla sobre ese circuito.

Espero haberte ayudado, suerte y feliz aprendrizaje...[/url]


----------



## mmdiazl (Nov 20, 2006)

Ahora si ya estoy entiendo como funciona este circuito, que tanto me esta costando armarlo y entenderlo.
Gracias por la ayuda mostrada


----------



## VichoT (Nov 20, 2006)

Holas.mmdiazl.solo debo corregir la axplicacion de The_Master_Col  	
Mensaje. en cuanto ala funciondel contador y del comparador y por ende del funcionamiento gral del cto.

 el caso es asi:
  en la entrada del comparador tienes 4 pulsadores (revisa el eskema pues deverian ser pulsadores ya ke este comparador no tiene registros o latch en su entrada). esta estrada forma el digito de 4 bits en BCD llamado A y ke puede verse en el 1º display o presentador

el 555 genera un pulso de reloj a una frecuencia determinada como se dijo, este pulso alimenta la entrada clk del contador pasando por una AND(aki esta como habilitadora) el contador comeinza su conteo y el resultado de este conteo se exibe en el 2º display

paralelo a este conteo el comparador esta comparando las entrada (la 1º A ke proviene delos interruptores  con la 2º entrada B ke proviene dl contador) la salida A=B del comparador sera activa(1) cuando A sea = B cunado esto suceda esta salida sera 1 y viaja hasta la compuerta AND pasasndo por la negadora .

asi si A<>B la salida A = B sera cero pero a causa dela compuerta NOT sera 1 y este uno aliemnta o habilita la compuerta AND y por ende deja pasar los pulsos de reloj del 555 hacia el contador 74192 cuando la salida A = B del comparador sea 1 , la salida de la NOT sera 0 y por ende la habilitadora AND kedara deshabilitada y los pulsos de reloj del 555 ya no pasaran al contador.

En resumen este cto compara el valor ke tu pongas en lso interruptores (tb lo mostrar) con un valor ke probenga del contador (ke tb lo mostrara por separado) cuando el contador alcanze el valor seteado por los interruptores el contador se detendra manteniendo yexibiendo este numero.


BYE!


----------



## GerardoU2 (Nov 14, 2009)

tengo cierta pregunta con respecto a este circuito :
Yo estoy realizando un reloj digital 12:00:00, y tengo que hacer esta etapa que ustedes muestran en este archivo...Es asi que tengo que implementarlo para todo el Reloj ????. El caso es que mi reloj estara contando y en otro circuito yo tendre una hora fijada por pulsadores....cuando ambos lleguen a la misma hora se activara una alarma. Puede utilizar este Diagrama ???


----------

